# me in the studio



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i just did some tracks for a friends band, here are some pics of me in the studio.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

a drummer! u lucky dawg, all the girls want drummers :lol:


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Now if you just played bass guitar and sang........THEN all the chicks would be buggin' ya!!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> a drummer! u lucky dawg, all the girls want drummers :lol:


youd be suprised..:roll:


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice kit. Yours or Studio(no setup and tear down )?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

mine, unfortunately, set up and tear down, but on the plus side, it was way up on the other side of atlanta, and on the way back i talked my girlfriend into stopping at this super cool aquarium shop, cappachino bay aquariums, they had more coral then ive ever seen in my life... sea horses, tons of fish and inverts, good trip.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Yeah dummers get the short end of the stick when it comes to moving the gear around. unless you have cases and a cart the rest of the band always helps out. Well, they better help out anyway. Amps (not combos) may be heavy, but they atleast have wheels.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't play drums but always wanted to learn.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

A level-drummer eh? Does that mean you drool from both sides of your mouth? :lol: (non-percussion, musicians joke)


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Mobydock said:


> A level-drummer eh? Does that mean you drool from both sides of your mouth? :lol: (non-percussion, musicians joke)


All we did in band class last year was diss the drummers with drummer jokes.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice set up!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thanks peach, yea yea , drummer jokes are easy, but i can burn any one of you with some wit, so step up to the plate if you want.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, you record with a group; I play by myself, unless a buddy of mine gets drunk and plays the spoons. I think you're one up on me already. :lol: 

I love a good roast though.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i play with another band, this wasnt it, i was just filling in some good tracks for a friend, personal favor (and a couple hundred bucks) 
you can here my band athttp://myspace.com/33years


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

the sound is awesome! Vocals are a little too "screamy" for me.. LOL


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea, haha we get that alot, its a really really crumby recording, we did it ourselves in our rehearsal space, should be gettin something together a little better soon.


----------

